# Made a bowl



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2015)

This is from the DIW I found at the dump, a crotch piece, turned green, then re-turned, although it hardly moved at all. 14"x5" left it about 3/4" thick, rather heavy, as you can imagine....

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

I have one of your amazing turnings and although it is thinner, it is very heavy. That bowl must weigh a bunch. 

One thing I have noticed about DIW turnings, you rarely see them thin. Even ones that seem as though they could be turned thinner because of the lack of defects, they are left thick. I would love to you see you push the envelope on that Barry and turn something from it very thin. You'd be the man to do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Man I'm moving out there. Only thing I find is some rotten pine. I think I like that bowl the best

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have one of your amazing turnings and although it is thinner, it is very heavy. That bowl must weigh a bunch.
> 
> One thing I have noticed about DIW turnings, you rarely see them thin. Even ones that seem as though they could be turned thinner because of the lack of defects, they are left thick. I would love to you see you push the envelope on that Barry and turn something from it very thin. You'd be the man to do it.


I think its because it seems like such a shame to turn almost all of it all into wood chips, and weight goes along with the "ironwood" thing, and the wood is very brittle so turning thin would be pretty hairy.... maybe on a small piece....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I think its because it seems like such a shame to turn almost all of it all into wood chips, and weight goes along with the "ironwood" thing, and the wood is very brittle so turning thin would be pretty hairy.... maybe on a small piece....



Like I said - you'd be the man to do it . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 25, 2015)

DIW from the dump , wow. Very nice sap and heart contrast too. I'd be concerned also with going thin...but geez, it's dumpwood, whatcha got to lose?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2015)

I never tire of looking at diw, it's always so different and unique, love the contrast between heart and sap wood.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2015)

What a monster bowl! Really like the stark contrast in colors. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 26, 2015)

That there is a secret weapon , popcorn bowl that doubles as a club  . The sharp heart/sap contrast in DIW sure makes for eye catching works of art . Very nice Barry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice find, and a very nice bowl! Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2015)

It's beautiful! I like the thickness... It seems proportional to me. Plus, it's gonna be heavy since it's ironwood, so I think it needs the visual heft to match the physical heft.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 26, 2015)

very, nice bowl. i agree with tom, as a popcorn bowl you wouldnt tip it over with outstretched legs. I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------

